

Google’s SVP of Knowledge, Alan Eustace, Is Leaving - JOfferijns
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/03/alan-eustace-google/

======
jedc
Xoogler here. One of the things I remember (and respected) most about Alan was
his promotion of the Unconscious Bias at Work training. I found it to be
HUGELY valuable, and would recommend it for anyone hiring or managing at a
business of any size... startup to corporate.

You can see a public version of the Unconscious Bias training on the Google
Ventures video library: [https://www.gv.com/lib/unconscious-bias-at-
work](https://www.gv.com/lib/unconscious-bias-at-work)

~~~
jlees
Alan has also been a great supporter of Women Techmakers, both in terms of
internal support and physically going to all the events; I've seen him more at
women-in-tech events since leaving Google than I ever did while working there!

------
nostrademons
Interesting. I always thought Alan was one of the most quietly effective
executives I've worked under. I wonder what the new culture & executive
structure of Google will look like after this shake-up.

------
mehrdada
Well, I guess he was effectively demoted after Sundar's takeover of core
products. You would expect some folks leaving after that reorg.

~~~
deelowe
Alan is extremely well respected at Google. I seriously doubt Sundar had
anything to do with it. Alan has effectively been retired for several years
now (ever since he took a hiatus to work on the stratosphere jump).

~~~
mehrdada
I don't disagree with your point. To clarify, I was stating that it's expected
to hear people leaving following a decrease in responsibility; I was not
trying to imply that such change has been necessarily involuntary. It could
very well be the other way around, in fact, i.e. a reorg happens as a result
of one's intent to retire in the near future.

~~~
deelowe
Yeah. That makes sense. I guess demotion makes it seem like it wasn't his
choice. I would slightly change your statement to say "he had effectively
resigned ever since he took his initial leave of absence."

------
kweinber
nice knowin' ya, Alan.

